# loft floor



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Would chicken wire (1/4 inch) be a problem in winter time since i live in michigan?My breeding loft is 4x6x4.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are using it as an outside barrier, not only would it be too cold, but it would allow predators inside the loft.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

from what I have read on this forum 1/2" hardwire cloth is the way to go.
You can get it at Lowes in the Garden Dept.
Ask a clerk where the chicken wire is.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I meant to say 1/2 inch hard wire,and yep i got it from lowes.Everything is going to be plywood,except,the floor,and the front.I am going to be using the hard wire for that.In winter time i'll cover the front with plastic covers.I am just wondering about the bottom,plywood or hardwire?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

telstar12 said:


> I meant to say 1/2 inch hard wire,and yep i got it from lowes.Everything is going to be plywood,except,the floor,and the front.I am going to be using the hard wire for that.In winter time i'll cover the front with plastic covers.I am just wondering about the bottom,plywood or hardwire?



You are talking about the inside of the loft right? 

I live in WI. and feel our winters are too cold for for a wire floor, we get way below freezing wind chills, both of our lofts have wooden floors. I'm always worried about the birds getting a cold breeze


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

telstar12 said:


> I meant to say 1/2 inch hard wire,and yep i got it from lowes.Everything is going to be plywood,except,the floor,and the front.I am going to be using the hard wire for that.In winter time i'll cover the front with plastic covers.I am just wondering about the bottom,plywood or hardwire?


I personally don't like wire floors at all. No matter what the weather or climate. With a 4 X 6, you could scrape the floor in about 2 minutes. IMO, it would be too cold in MI for a wire floor. Now, you could put a wire floor and put plywood down to cover it during the winter and uncover the rest of the year. 
You're going to find that even with the 1/2" hardware cloth, ALL of the dropping are not going to fall through. Especially the "bombs" that the hens lay when they get off the nest. I've got this wire on all of my aviaries. The aviaries on the front and sides of the loft keep clean because when it rains, it washed the dropping on through. However, in my individual breeding pens in the back of the loft, there's a roof over the aviaries and I wind up on hands and knees at least 3 times a week to push the dropping through. So obviously inside the loft where it doesn't rain, you'll have to do the same thing.


----------

